# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  की बोर्ड मैं F2 से F12 का प्रयोग

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मेरे अन्य फोरम के एक मित्र ने की बोर्ड पे मुझे ,,की बोर्ड मैं F2 से F12 का प्रयोग कुछ इस तरह समझाया है , हूबहू उतार रहा हूँ ,,,शायद किसी सदस्य के काम आये ,,,मित्रो को इस बारे मैं अधिक जानकारी हो  तो जरूर ही यहा पोस्ट करे ।

----------


## kajal pandey

चन्दन जी क्या आपको ,,,,,,,आपके पोस्ट दिख रहे हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी क्या आपको ,,,,,,,आपके पोस्ट दिख रहे हैं


जी हाँ मुझे तो दिख रहे है ,,,शायद सभी साईट से कॉपी पेस्ट दिखती नहीं ,,,ओके कम्पुटर मैं डावन्लोड कर अपलोड कर देता हूँ ,,,बताने के लिये धन्यवाद ।

----------


## kajal pandey

जी ठीक है क्योंकि मुझे नहीं दिख रही है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काजल जी अब दिख रही है ना

----------


## kajal pandey

हाँ जी धन्यवाद् चन्दन जी अब ठीक है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

......................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..........................

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छी जानकारी है चाँद भाई जी, धन्यवाद।

----------


## Dr. EXE

बहुत अच्छे बिरादर | मुझे अच्छा लगा , सही जानकारी दे रहे हो |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

धन्यवाद मित्रो मैं भी अभी सीख ही रहा हूँ ।

----------


## Dr. EXE

> धन्यवाद मित्रो मैं भी अभी सिखा  ही रहा हूँ ।



अच्छा सिखा रहे हो |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छा सिखा रहे हो |


हा हा हा कमाल कर दिया भाई आपने

----------


## Dr. EXE

> हा हा हा कमाल कर दिया भाई आपने


आई ऍम आलवेज योवर |

----------


## surekha.baheti

कमाल तो आप करते हो , रोज रोज ये तरकीबे लाते कहा से हो  



> हा हा हा कमाल कर दिया भाई आपने

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..............................................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आई ऍम आलवेज योवर |


जी भाई प्रणाम 



> कमाल तो आप करते हो , रोज रोज ये तरकीबे लाते कहा से हो


मित्र कुछ भी सीखता हूँ तो आप सब के साथ बाटने मैं खुशी महसूस होती है,,,दिल को सकून  मिलता है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इन्टरनेट मॉड़म के लिये उपयोगी की

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

........................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो चाँद भाई...* :banana::mango::cherries:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

..............................................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत अच्छा कर रहे हो चाँद भाई...* :banana::mango::cherries:


धन्यवाद मित्र,,बस खुद भी सीख ही रहा हूँ ।

----------


## Saroz

_F1, ctrl+F1,Windows+F1 से help & solution_

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> _F1, ctrl+F1,Windows+F1 से help & solution_


वाह अच्छा है,,स्वागत है प्रिय मित्र सरोज जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:right::right::right:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

////////////////////////////////

----------


## Chandrshekhar

....................................

----------


## love.username.you

F11 का उपयोग किसी भी वेब ब्राउसर को फुल स्क्रीन करने के लिए करते हैं.

----------

